# New Rims



## ChargerCop (Mar 30, 2009)

I got my new rims in today. I went with the Torq Thrust "M" 17 x 8. I'm taking them down and having them mounted and balanced next week (have to do the whole protect and serve thing this weekend) and hopefully they will be on my car by next Wednesday. I was thinking of going with 235/45R17's all the way around as well. Should give it that nice wide stance. I got P/W steering...so why not utilize it with fat tires.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

ChargerCop said:


> I got my new rims in today. I went with the Torq Thrust "M" 17 x 8. I'm taking them down and having them mounted and balanced next week (have to do the whole protect and serve thing this weekend) and hopefully they will be on my car by next Wednesday. I was thinking of going with 235/45R17's all the way around as well. Should give it that nice wide stance. I got P/W steering...so why not utilize it with fat tires.


Not bad looking...kinda conjurs up memories of the old Keystone black centers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking but bolt one on the front bare and rotate lock to lock for potential clearance issues. They appear to have a lot of setback. I see way too many people mount and balance first and then have to undo it all and most sellers won't take back/exchange wheels once they have had tires mounted.

That sig pic needs to be a live link so we can ogle that body full screen............the 67 of course......


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

What kind of rims are you taking off? Cragars?


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the rims and the twins! I think I'll look into a set for my goat, I really like the way they look, I have a cyclone grey goat those would deffinately fit the bill! Where did you get them (the rims).


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I put 17" arithracite grey ones on my mustang last year and really like the wheels! I wish they made some 5X120mm ones and then I would put a set on the '05 GTO...


----------



## ChargerCop (Mar 30, 2009)

The rims I'm taking off came with the car. I think they are cragars but not real sure the attached pic is pretty close to what they look like if not the same ones. I am planning on selling them, but i will say they need pollished up real good. They are steel so it wouldn't be that hard. I was thinking just a couple hundred bucks. This is my only GM, the rest of my classics are ford so they won't fit. I got the new ones from the "mans bible" a.k.a Summit Racing for just under $700 with shipping.

Checked the clerance this morning on the front to be sure and they look like they will just bearly fit with the wheel locked out. Plunty of room up top though, no worried there. 

Kirk- are you gunna be looking into a set of rims or a set of twims...either way you come out a winner :cheers


----------



## ChargerCop (Mar 30, 2009)

And by popular request, with out further ado....the live link to the GTO Hotties. :willy: enjoy gentalmen


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ChargerCop said:


> The rims I'm taking off came with the car. I think they are cragars but not real sure the attached pic is pretty close to what they look like if not the same ones. I am planning on selling them, but i will say they need pollished up real good. They are steel so it wouldn't be that hard. I was thinking just a couple hundred bucks. This is my only GM, the rest of my classics are ford so they won't fit. I got the new ones from the "mans bible" a.k.a Summit Racing for just under $700 with shipping.
> 
> Checked the clerance this morning on the front to be sure and they look like they will just bearly fit with the wheel locked out. Plunty of room up top though, no worried there.
> 
> Kirk- are you gunna be looking into a set of rims or a set of twims...either way you come out a winner :cheers


Keep in mind the tire will be wider than the wheel with the sidewall bulge..........:willy: maybe mount 1 and recheck...:confused

Thanks for the pic link....nothing like see a nice body up close.......


----------

